# The true Lost's Island: Pitcairn Islands



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Taken from Wikitravel:










Population: 45 

The Pitcairn Islands [1] are a loosely grouped handful of tiny islands in the remote South Pacific, farther from any continent than any other inhabited island. The islands are the last British colony in the South Pacific. They are one of the least-populated entities given an ISO country code (PN). 










History
Pitcairn was either inhabited or frequently visited by Polynesian peoples in earlier centuries (they left glyphs etched in the rocks), and was visited briefly by Portuguese and English explorers (one of whom give it his name), but it was deserted in 1790 when the infamous mutineers of the H.M.A.V. Bounty and their Tahitian companions settled there under the leadership of Fletcher Christian. They burned and sank the ship in what is now called Bounty Bay (there was nowhere else to hide it), and founded a village on Pitcairn. At first a rather lawless community of violent drunks, it was "tamed" when John Adams, the last mutineer to avoid accident or murder, converted the women and children to Christianity. They lived there for 24 years before being rediscovered by the English, who allowed the community to continue. Pitcairn was the first Pacific island to become a British colony (in 1838) and today remains the last vestige of that empire in the South Pacific. 

Emigration – first to Norfolk Island and mostly to New Zealand in the last century – and a nearly-prohibitive approach to immigration have thinned the population from a peak of 233 in 1937 to less than 50. Furthermore, the island was rocked in 2004 by accusations of chronic and ubiquitous sexual abuse of the community's young female members (including pre-adolescent girls), and the subsequent investigation of much of the adult male population (including several who were no longer living there), six of whom were sentenced to terms in prison. It's unclear whether the Pitcairn society – already hovering at the lower fringes of self-sufficiency – will survive. 

[edit]Climate
The climate is humid and tropical (the Tropic of Capricorn lies a short distance to the north), with average temperatures ranging from 60°F (16°C) on winter nights to 85°F (30°C) on summer days. Rainfall is moderate with no strong seasonal pattern, just a bit wetter in the winter. The island is subject to infrequent typhoons during the season from November to March. 

[edit]Landscape
The islands are each unique, with differing origins. Pitcairn is distinctly volcanic, jutting steeply out of the ocean with a peak of 337 meters, seemingly a stone's throw from the shoreline (in any direction). As such it has very little of what would be called a "beach" – however the word "cliff" gets used a lot – and harbors are hard to come by. Bounty Bay hardly deserves the name, consisting of a small indentation in the shoreline with water deep enough only for small boats without keels and a small sea-level landing area... connected via the Hill of Difficulty to Adamstown. It is the only island of the group with fresh water sources. Henderson is the largest island, a flat coral formation, but raised 50-100 feet above sea level by volcanic activity. It has caves along its shoreline which served as either tombs or ill-fated residences to an ancient people (remember: no fresh water). It might be suitable for building an airstrip if it weren't for all the endangered seabirds that find it an ideal spot to land. Oeno is a small, flat island (accompanied by another sandy island known as "Sandy Island") surrounded by a circular reef, a typical South-Pacific paradise with palm trees, lovely beaches, and a sheltered lagoon. Ducie is distant from the others (over 100 miles from Henderson and well over 200 from Pitcairn), a circular reef and island, popular with seabirds. 

[edit]Get in

Pitcairn's place in the worldThe remoteness and ruggedness of Pitcairn's geography, the insularity of its bureaucracy, and the scarcity of its resources conspire to make it a very difficult place to visit. 

Visitors staying on the island for any length of time require a license from the governor, because the irregularity of transport means they're effectively residents of the island for the next several weeks or even months. These licenses require proof of good health, the means to leave at the end of the visit (e.g. passage on an upcoming ship), at least $300/week to cover your cost of living on Pitcairn, various other conditions, and a $100 fee; they are valid for six months. [2] 

[edit]By plane
There is no airstrip in the islands, and it's out of range of land-launched helicopters, so flying is not an option. (The largest flat area on Pitcairn would offer a very short runway, and level Henderson Island is both a UNESCO-listed bird sanctuary and inconveniently located.) The nearest airport is on Mangareva in the Gambier Islands, 330 miles away. 

[edit]By boat

Bounty Bay and the town square of Adamstown, connected by the newly-paved Hill of Difficulty (by permission of Andrew Christian)Pitcairn Island is accessible to tourists via scheduled visits by a small number of commercial cruise ships, and via private ocean-traversing yachts. Sailing from French Polynesia is relatively practical; from almost anywhere else (e.g. New Zealand, Chile) it requires crossing thousands of miles of the Pacific Ocean. 

Pacific Expeditions, P.O. Box 3063, Rarotonga, Cook Islands, +682-23513. [3] Offers a few voyages from Mangareva in the Gambier Islands to the Pitcairn Islands, each with a different focus. 
Ocean Voyages, 1709 Bridgeway, Sausalito, CA 94965, USA, +1 415-332-4681 (intl), 1-800-299-4444 (USA). [4] Books charters in the region. 
The island is located about halfway between New Zealand and the Panama Canal, near a main shipping lane, so travel via cargo ship is possible several times a year. Contact the Pitcairn Island Administration in New Zealand (+64-9-366-0186) to arrange passage; fares are typically US$800-1000 one-way. 

There is no safe harbor for medium-sized or larger vessels; visitors access the island itself by small longboats launched from Bounty Bay (which is scarcely large enough to be called a "bay") to meet up with ships anchored off-shore. 

[edit]Get around
Since October 2005 there is now one short paved road on Pitcairn (up the Hill of Difficulty from the landing at Bounty Bay to Adamstown), but most routes around Pitcairn Island are dirt trails, generally very rugged. Walking and personal all-terrain vehicles (3- and 4-wheel "motorbikes") are the main ways to get from one place to another, and a bike is usually available for rent. 

[edit]Talk
English is the official language and spoken by everyone. Pitkern, a mixture of 18th century English and Tahitian with a bit of sailing jargon thrown in (e.g. "all hands" means "everyone"), is spoken by the residents amongst themselves. 

[edit]See

Fletcher Christian's Cave (by permission of Andrew Christian)The remains of the Bounty are in Bounty Bay. The ship was deliberately burned and sunk by the mutineers, and it's been well picked over by divers in the meantime, but there's still an allure to seeing (what little is left of) the vessel of the true tale that made "Captain Bligh" and "the Bounty" household names. 
The Bounty's anchor is on display in front of the Public Hall in the town square, where the library/post office building, and the Adventist church can also be found. 
The new museum in Adamstown contains artifacts from the Bounty (including Fletcher Christian's Bible), stamps, issues of National Geographic featuring the islands, and other items of local interest. One of the ship's four cannons is planned to be displayed here. 
The island's school lies up in the western "suburbs" of Adamstown. 
The grave of John Adams, the last surviving mutineer who first Christianized the community, the only one with a preserved grave. 
Fletcher Christian's cave, past the school and further up, is where the lead mutineer is said to have watched for approaching ships and/or hid from his ruthless fellow settlers when necessary. 
A Galapagos tortoise named Mrs Turpin was left on the island in the early 20th century, and now lives in Tedside on the northwest shore of the island. 
Taro Ground in the south of Pitcairn is the largest flat area on the island and site of the island's traditional link to the outside world: its ham radio station. 
Flatland is a smaller plateau at the upper extent of Adamstown, with a tennis court, volleyball, and picnic facilities. 
Garnet's Ridge, at 300m one of the highest parts of a tall island, offers great views to both the west and east. Highest Point is the... highest point on the island, at 337m. 

Down Rope (by permission of Andrew Christian)Down Rope, a cliff on the southeast edge of the island, has ancient Polynesian petroglyphs in its face and an isolated sandy beach at its base. 
Gudgeon is a sea-level cave on the southwest side of the island, which hides a sandy beach in a large, wide space carved by the waves. 
[edit]Do
If the ocean is calm enough, go swimming in St. Paul's Pool, a picturesque tidal pool nestled among the seaside rocks in eastern part of Pitcairn. (Swimming in the ocean itself generally isn't safe due to the rocky shoreline.) 
Sail yourself or perhaps travel with the locals to another of the islands. Oeno has sandy beaches suitable for swimming, Henderson offers rare opportunities for birdwatching and exploration of ancient caves (dwellings?), and both are good for snorkeling or scuba diving among coral reefs and a few shipwrecks. Ducie is over 300 miles away, out of range of the islanders' boats, and therefore rarely visited, but is also good for seeing rare birds. 
Every year on January 23, "Bounty Day" is celebrated with a huge community dinner and the burning of a model of the Bounty. 
[edit]Buy
The internal economy is based primarily on barter, with residents producing much of their own food and sharing supplies from passing freighters or large fish catches communally. When money is used, the New Zealand dollar is the standard currency, but easily-exchanged currencies such as US or Australian dollars or UK pounds will be accepted. 

The main locally-produced items for sale are handicrafts (especially woven baskets, models of the Bounty, and carvings of local wildlife out of miro wood harvested from Henderson Island) and honey, and the island's postage stamps (also available by mail overseas) are of interest to philatelists. Anything else has to be imported, and is priced accordingly. 

[edit]Eat
There is a small co-op general store which stocks imported foodstuffs from New Zealand or French Polynesia, mostly ordered by customers in advance. It is open 3 mornings/week, an hour each. The local cuisine relies heavily on seafood. Deep-fried nanwi (bluefish) is a local favorite, with red snapper, tuna, whitefish, grouper, wahoo, and others also being common. Pilhi is made from pureed fruit (such as banana, sweet potato, or breadfruit) with sugar and milk, then baked to custard consistency. Food staples grown on the island, include arrowroot, sweet potatoes, beans, tomatoes, cabbages, pineapples, melons, citrus fruits, bananas, and breadfruit. Some families keep poultry or goats. 

[edit]Drink
Alcohol was prohibited on Pitcairn prior to 1991, but a six-month license to import alcohol for your own consumption is now available to tourists for NZ$25. Don't expect to buy alcohol locally; BYOB or take your chances on buying some from a passing ship. 

[edit]Sleep
Those staying on the island for more than a day visit must make arrangements with the mayor of Pitcairn for a place to sleep. [5] Individuals and couples will typically be accommodated in residents' homes; groups may be housed at a government-owned cottage known as "The Lodge". You will need to secure a place to stay before a license to land will be issued. 

[edit]Work
There are no jobs per se available to non-residents, only a few professional services (e.g. teacher, nurse, social worker) hired by the government in New Zealand, and a pastor assigned by the international Adventist church. On the other hand, anyone taking up temporary residence on the island is expected to be self-supporting, and to help with community needs such as crewing the longboats to reach supply vessels. 

[edit]Stay safe
Although the publicity and convictions resulting from the recent sexual abuse scandal probably makes any further incidents unlikely (and visitors were not the victims to begin with), it should certainly give any young woman pause about visiting the island, especially without a male companion. Previously, Pitcairn was considered a very safe place, with no violent crime. 

[edit]Stay healthy
Registered medical practioners spend time on the island periodically, but most health issues are handled by a nurse stationed there (currently the pastor's wife). The island has a small health clinic with dental and X-ray equipment and emergency medications, but is not equipped to deal with major problems, which may require waiting days or weeks for a nearby passing ship to provide evacuation to a medical facility. 

[edit]Respect

Seventh Day Adventist church (by permission of Andrew Christian)The population are mostly members of the Seventh Day Adventist church, following mission work in the late 19th century. Although religious observance has declined, church doctrine strongly influences both public practice and civil law. For example, alcohol was legally prohibited until recently; dancing, public displays of affection, and cigarette smoking are frowned upon; and the Sabbath (Saturday) is consistently considered a day of rest (if not worship). Reasonably modest, climate-appropriate western clothing is worn. 

The recent trials of several Pitcairn men (including the former mayor and much of the island's workforce) on sexual abuse charges have been very difficult for the close-knit island community, with everyone being a friend or family of at least one of the victims, the suspects, and/or the convicted. The incident has also brought to the surface tensions over Pitcairn's sovereignty (such as unfamiliar UK laws being tried by New Zealand courts). Strong feelings should be expected, and statements expressing any opinions beyond an acknowledgement of how difficult this has been for the islanders stand a high probability of upsetting someone in your audience. 

Don't bring bees or beekeeping equipment. The island's bee population has been certified as disease-free and Pitcairn honey is becoming an important economic activity. 

[edit]Contact
There is satellite phone service on the island, with one public phone (with an answering machine): + 872 762337766. Until recent years, ham radio was the only means of live communication between the island and the outside world, and several residents are operators, on the air regularly each week. 

Postal service via New Zealand is infrequent, sometimes taking months for delivery. The post office is open 3 days/week, an hour each. 

Thanks to a seismological monitoring station on Pitcairn, the island is now connected via satellite to the internet at 128kbps, with free wireless access throughout Adamstown. 

[edit]Cope
Electricity (240V) is available only for a few hours in the morning and several hours in the evening. 

Although there is no broadcast radio or television in the region, most homes are equipped with televisions and VHS/DVD players (PAL format).



















































































































































































































































Adams, because he died later and after the concept of Christian burial was established, is the only mutineer whose grave is known. In all likelihood, the others were buried at sea








When a ship is sighted on the horizon, the Pitcairner rushes to the Adamstown Public Square to sound the Pitcairn bell, and suddenly the entire community is thrown into a bustle of activity.









The Courthouse and Bounty Anchor 









the church

















































































Halloween




































Visitors to Pitcairn are always enthusiastically greeted. On this day some of the islanders are costumed for a special occasion.









The foaming waters and crashing surf surrounding the jetty at Bounty Bay awaits the Pitcairn boats which will be quickly stored in the boat sheds to await the next call. 









Although Pitcairn’s population is greatly reduced from former years, most of the islanders attend the meetings of the Island Council at which important actions are taken. 









Pitcairn Postmaster Dennis Christian minds the store at the island Post Office. On “Mail Day,” when mail arrives or departs from Pitcairn, Dennis is one busy person.









The headstone of Rosalind Amelia Young Nield noted that she was “A lover of children.” She was also an island school teacher and widely-read author of a book on Pitcairn’s history.









Dressed in “Pathfinder” uniforms, Pitcairn’s children “show the flag,” not of Great Britain but of their own island, which features the British Union Jack and Pitcairn’s Coat of Arms.









Visitors to Pitcairn are always interested in visiting the grave of mutineer John Adams. His is the only burial place on the island that is associated with the death of any of the mutineers.









The monthly “Pitcairn Miscellany,” published by the Pitcairn Island School, saw its first issue published in 1959. Readers throughout the world enjoy reading its island news. 









Different women are noted for the cooking or baking of their own special food dishes on Pitcairn, and when they all come together in a public feast the gastronomic delights are infinite. 









For some 40 years Tom Christian (right), shown here with an island visitor, was Pitcairn’s radio officer. His communications skills helped to save a number of lives for which he was awarded the M.B.E. medal by Queen Elizabeth.


Pitcairn’s Population through the Years

1936 200
1956 161
1961 126
1966 96
1976 74
1979 61
1982 55
1985 58
1986 68
1987 59
1988 55
1989 55
1990 59
1991 66
1992 54
1993 57
1994 54
1995 55
1996 43
1997 40
1998 66
1999 46
2000 51 
2001 44
2002 48


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

Scary...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Middle of nowhere 

why is the population decreasing?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I only know this islands from the sexual assault trial, I can't say that I'm surprised that something like that happened. There's nothing else to do, but to screw your children. Now they have internet they can atleast surf SSC the whole day, SSC makes the world a safer place for the kids.


----------



## Joe_centennial (Sep 6, 2005)

Neat. A remote island in the middle of nowhere, where everybody knows everyone, crime activity is surely a hard thing to do.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Joe_centennial said:


> Neat. A remote island in the middle of nowhere, where everybody knows everyone, crime activity is surely a hard thing to do.


Er, no, the island has a culture of paedophilia.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/3950033.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/6100310.stm


----------



## wertyroy (Jun 3, 2010)

*Nice island*

someday I'm going t visit this island paradise :banana:


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

Some of the more interesting stuff has to do with the other two islands that belong to Pitcairn but are uninhabited.

I believe on more than one occasion skeletons have been found in caves on the uninhabited Henderson Island. http://www.winthrop.dk/skeletons.html


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

The End of World!


----------



## TheWalker (Mar 6, 2011)

Very intresting place, one might go quite mad if you lived there. So isolated.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The island is truly awesome, very nice


----------



## M Vini (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful place. Hope I can visit it someday. Looks so bucolic...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

interesting and fascinating place...thanks for this thread @TEBC. :cheers:


----------

